# Photo's of my crew!



## RealFinJamie (Feb 19, 2006)

Added some pics online if anyone wishes to view them.... links attached!

http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h230/realfinjamie/f9c80dea.jpg

http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h230/realfinjamie/ecdb338b.jpg

http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h230/realfinjamie/12788ec3.jpg

http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h230/realfinjamie/3ac53723.jpg

http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h230/realfinjamie/90cccb02.jpg


Cheers, Jamie


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

great shots! You should enter the photo contest!


----------



## RealFinJamie (Feb 19, 2006)

Thanks... this is my best one yet.....http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h230/realfinjamie/df978dc7.jpg


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Georgia Peach said:


> great shots! You should enter the photo contest!


Yup I agree ^ they're some awesome shots!


----------



## RealFinJamie (Feb 19, 2006)

Thanks... feel free to save "Spike" as your desktop background!
He would like to know he is an international superstar!


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

I agree! Great shots! What size tank is it?


----------



## RealFinJamie (Feb 19, 2006)

5ft.... Quite new to saltwater but enjoying the demand for constant attention! The Ribbon Eel is said to be the hardest of most fish to keep.... lets see how I get on!


----------



## always35 (Mar 29, 2006)

Hey Jamie
great pics love the eel ! how long is it ? how safe is it to keep with the other fish?

Always


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

I LOVE LOVE LOVE your tank!!!!!!! 



RealFinJamie said:


> Thanks... feel free to save "Spike" as your desktop background!
> He would like to know he is an international superstar!


*guilty*


----------



## RealFinJamie (Feb 19, 2006)

The Eel (Harold) is 3ft long... I have only had him a few days but he seems to be settling in ok! He is harmless and he seems to be getting on fine with his new housemates.... The Regal seems to spend lots of time with him in his cave... i don't know what they get upto but she seems to be alot happier!!!
;-)


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2006)

how many gallons? what is the width?


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

great shots, the emperor angel is awesome, (thats what i think it is, little baby though)


----------



## RealFinJamie (Feb 19, 2006)

the tank is 5ft by 1.5ft by 2ft... i'm not sure your gallon calculation works... I'm an Englishman and we use different measures. Its 260lts UK!


----------



## fishfingers (Apr 10, 2006)

Very, very cool tank. Once I get the room (and money) I wanna set up a decent sized FOWLR tank like yours!


----------

